# AMANO SHRIMPS and WORMER PLUS



## planter (6 Jul 2008)

Hi,

I was wondering if any one had at any time treated their planted tank with wormer plus? did it have any negative effect?
anyone tried treating a tank with wormer plus with shrimps in it?

I think I might need to worm some dwarf puffers....
I figured some one must have treated there discus planted tank at some stage..

Thanks in advance


----------



## ulster exile (6 Jul 2008)

It says on the Plymouth Discus site that it isn't invert safe, so I never used it.  I have used something off Aquatics online called Preis Coly which is made from natural ingredients and says that it is invert safe.  The symptoms cleared up without any noticeable effect on my invert population (amanos, cherries, MTS & nerites), although I can't be 100% sure worms were the issue - I used it on new fish which had the shrunken belly etc.

So not a direct answer to your question, sorry!

ETA: Read the fourth question about snails on the Q&A bit at the bottom of this page


----------



## lstratton (6 Jul 2008)

I never had shrimp in my tanks at the time of worming, so am not too sure, but it didn't affect the plants or the water chemistry at all.
As for sexing them, the males get wrinkles behind their eyes.  I'll try and take a picture to show you on mine.  The brown stripe tends to appear on the most dominant one, so can be female sometimes.  I think they have to get to about 1.5cm to be sexed, mine aren't even fully grown but their wrinkles are very obvious.  They are slightly irridiscent sometimes and look amazing!


----------



## Dan Crawford (7 Jul 2008)

I used to use Flubanol for my discus and the shrimp were fine. Dunno if it'll have the same effect on puffers as it does on discus?


----------



## lstratton (7 Jul 2008)

Just to let you know that I spoke to a friend on another forum that has used the wormer plus with her puffs and the shrimp were unaffected.


----------



## planter (7 Jul 2008)

Hmmm, as far as im aware Wormer plus is flubenol so maybe it will be ok? thanks for the feedback guys


----------



## REDSTEVEO (7 Jul 2008)

planter said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I think I might need to worm some dwarf puffers....
> I figured some one must have treated there discus planted tank at some stage..
> ...



Hey Planter, I've got two dwarf puffers in my tank and had them for nearly a year now but I have never had to worm them   You've got me worried now. How did yours get worms in the first place/ Are you feeding live bloodworm etc?

Mine only get what the rest of the fish get, which does not contain any live foods.

Cheers,

Steve


----------

